
Once we can work from anywhere, does the world need Silicon Valley? - finphil
https://www.fastcompany.com/90511454/once-we-can-work-from-anywhere-does-the-world-need-silicon-valley
======
exanimo_sai
Silicon Valley was not an accident - it was the crossroads of academia,
enterprise and innovation. And the power of being part of communities with the
free flow of ideas, where every peer pushes you to go further - that’s hard to
replicate without physical proximity. So short answer is yes - the world will
still need Silicon Valley like communities. At least until there is more
meaningful online collaboration of communities beyond static forums, transient
slack interactions and tiring zoom calls.

